# Pacifin & Western Bank of Canada - PWB-T



## Lena100 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Pacific & Western Bank of Canada - PWB-T*

What do you guys think of non-brick and mortal bank. I am thinking of opening a small position. Thanks


----------

